# Videos



## 7starmantis

Here is a thread specifically for CMA videos. Post a link to the video here and then create a thread if you want to discuss the video. This is a thread just for videos, so lets keep discussion to seperate threads. These can be your own videos or ones you have come across online.

7sm


----------



## 7starmantis

Ok here is one of some quick mantis drills. Make sure your sound is down.

http://www.mantismartialart.com/demofight-2.WMV

7sm


----------



## 7starmantis

My Italian is a bit rusty but here is a school from Rome that apparently the instructor has trained in several styles including preying mantis and JKD concepts. He combines his training into this school and even teaches the use of firearms in self defense, which many martial artists ignore.

This is just a clip of some of their hands drills I believe.
RTSchool

7sm


----------



## AceHBK

Thanks for the thread!!
I will have to find videos to post.


----------



## mantis

http://youtube.com/watch?v=PRa8_-BSqgA&search=tan tui

Tan Tui (tom toy) spring legs routines 1 - 5


----------



## mantis

tsut sing tong long kune or qi xing tang lang chuan video here (7 star mantis)


----------



## mantis

7 star mantis demo by Sifu Brendan Lai
http://youtube.com/watch?v=Ej9iZLhQwO0&search=brendan lai


----------



## mantis

Si Gung Lee Kam Wing Performing Mantis Bong Bo (crushing step form)


----------



## Flying Crane

mantis said:
			
		

> 7 star mantis demo by Sifu Brendan Lai
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=Ej9iZLhQwO0&search=brendan%20lai


 
That was actually pretty cool.  I used to see him teaching students in Golden Gate Park, here in San Francisco, but that was after he had his stroke so he wasn't very active himself.  I never actually met him before he passed away.  My sifu knew him pretty well, and I am acquainted with his wife and son as they run the Martial Arts Supply Store here.


----------



## mantis

Flying Crane said:
			
		

> That was actually pretty cool.  I used to see him teaching students in Golden Gate Park, here in San Francisco, but that was after he had his stroke so he wasn't very active himself.  I never actually met him before he passed away.  My sifu knew him pretty well, and I am acquainted with his wife and son as they run the Martial Arts Supply Store here.


really? wow.... that's cool
there's a lot of great masters in frisco... u guys are lucky!
did he own a school there that's still running?


----------



## Flying Crane

mantis said:
			
		

> really? wow.... that's cool
> there's a lot of great masters in frisco... u guys are lucky!
> did he own a school there that's still running?


 
No, there is no school that is still running.  He had some room in the back of the store that he wanted to use for teaching, once upon a time, but it never happened.  This is what his wife told me.  Someone once told me that he taught quite a while ago, but then quit for some reason.  I don't remember why.  It was in the last few years of his life that he began teaching again, in the park.  Maybe he kind of knew he didn't have much time left and wanted to pass it on, or something.  I don't really know much about him, and what he did as far as teaching goes.  This is just what I have pieced together from discussions with people.  His son is about 40 or maybe a bit older, but always struck me as younger than that.  He never studied the martial arts, tho.  Just wasn't interested.  It's too bad.  From that video, I think he must have been very good.  I know he had a high reputation, anyway.


----------



## mantis

Flying Crane said:
			
		

> No, there is no school that is still running. He had some room in the back of the store that he wanted to use for teaching, once upon a time, but it never happened. This is what his wife told me. Someone once told me that he taught quite a while ago, but then quit for some reason. I don't remember why. It was in the last few years of his life that he began teaching again, in the park. Maybe he kind of knew he didn't have much time left and wanted to pass it on, or something. I don't really know much about him, and what he did as far as teaching goes. This is just what I have pieced together from discussions with people. His son is about 40 or maybe a bit older, but always struck me as younger than that. He never studied the martial arts, tho. Just wasn't interested. It's too bad. From that video, I think he must have been very good. I know he had a high reputation, anyway.


oh yeah!  he learned directly from master Won Hun Fun.. brendan lai is a really big figure in 7 star mantis and the chin woo association.  luckily sifu brendan lai passed his forms and kung fu to a lot of masters who preserved it and now they teach it through out the states.


----------



## oxy

Video: http://www.archive.org/details/kwan_eLHBFStraightDragonformLHBF Straight Dragon form

Remember to scan for viruses whenever you're downloading stuff. The file is not malicious, but you should never trust what people say on the internet. Personally, I've never scan anything I download and I've never been infected that way.

Anyway, this is a very incomplete video. It only has about one third of the actual form, and I've only animated the legs. The hands will follow shortly

I'm working in conjunction with the guy who's blog I found (kwan_e) to hopefully animate all two of the LHBF forms that I know, since he has the software and actually knows how to use it. Hopefully, we'll have them down in under two year's time.

Needless to say, you will not be able to learn anything from the video, incomplete or otherwise, just like any other martial arts videos. The best thing, I guess, is that computer simulations will always be consistently accurate in capturing the form.

I also believe in free availability of ANY kind of knowledge, which is why I decided to create this video and release it for free (although protected by a licence). Just like any other open source company, the money is in the "customer support". In this case, providing actual classes to learn in, since videos can't teach anything.

Protected by the following licence:
- http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-nc-nd/2.5/

Useless information:
- created with Poser 6
- encoded with Xvid (ISO MPEG4 compliant, unlike DivX or Microsoft WMV)
- encapsulated in AVI
- takes up 1960 frames in Poser 6


----------



## oxy

Video: LHBF Straight Dragon v0.4a

Same as last video but with arm movements added in as well as small posing adjustments/corrections/retimings/reanimations.


----------



## Xue Sheng

This is the form I start learning  September 21st
Chen Style Chen Style 18 basic form - Chen Zhenglei
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vTKyG47CBIw&mode=related&search

Chen Taiji Master Ren Guang-Yi's Compact Cannon Fist ll - just because I like the form
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Y_GULVhJmM


And lastly my Yang style Sifu's Sifu
Tung Yingchieh


----------



## mantis

Sifu Brendan Lai 





Another one
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUJT20j_Q_U&NR

if you want to comment open a new thread.  Let's try to have this thread for videos only with no comments so its cleaner for future searches.  tx


----------



## Xue Sheng

Back for just a minute.

I came across this the other day and I really wanted to share it with MT. 
Forgive the film quality, it is old, but it is Yang Chengfus oldest son doing the long form, enjoy

See ya

XS

Yang Shou Zong (Yang Sau Chung) Taiji.


----------



## mantis

Again.. Brendan Lai




7 star... curshing step


----------



## Xue Sheng

Not a video, but I wanted to post them and I had no idea where else to put them 

My Sifus Sifu
Tung Ying Chieh
http://www.chipellis.com/Pictures/Tung-Ying_Chieh/Tung-Ying-Chieh-Pics.htm


----------



## 7starmantis

Some chin na applications done slow enough to see whats going on.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Yang Style Tai Chi - Fu Zhongwen
Student of Chengfu and I believe son-in-law as well. 

First half




 
Second half


----------



## Xue Sheng

Ren Guangyi demonstrating Chen Taiji Xinjia Yilu, filmed in 2000


----------



## Xue Sheng

Yang Zhenduo - Yang Style


----------



## Xue Sheng

Shuaijiao at 72 years old

Chang Dong Sheng - Chinese heavyweight wrestling championship in 1935 







http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wsakr...related&search=


----------



## qi-tah

Just found this clip of the Liu he short form on you tube... this was the first form i ever learnt! This version certainly looks crisper than i ever managed to get it!!


----------



## qi-tah

Ooh, ooh, and another one i just had to post... ba gua deer hook knives, my favourite!!


----------



## qi-tah

Found a interesting clip of some ba gua and xing yi counters being taught against one another. Quite interesting as a study of contrasts. It's a pretty long video at nearly 8 mins.


----------



## qi-tah

And another nice basic Xing Yi clip... great form!


----------



## Siem

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cV54mx_ZTcc

2008 New York City / Chinatown, Chinese Free Mason Athletic Club (CFMAC) demonstrates in front of FREEMASON on 22 Mott st. Lead By Sifu JAMES CAMA...(jook lum southern praying mantis)


----------



## Decker

Found this rather cool vid of Southern Mantis and probably other styles.


----------



## martialmount

Wushu Straight Sword. Live Performance


----------



## emptyfist

*White Crane Kung Fu Compilation* 
Fukien White Crane
Fuzhou White Crane
Tibetan White Crane
Wing Chun White Crane
Yong Chun White Crane
Northern White Crane
Flying White Crane
Silat White Crane 
Fearsome White Crane


----------



## clfsean

emptyfist said:


> *White Crane Kung Fu Compilation*
> Fukien White Crane
> Fuzhou White Crane
> Tibetan White Crane



Those were good.



emptyfist said:


> Wing Chun White Crane
> Yong Chun White Crane



Ummm.... Wing Chun is the same as Yong Chun. Different languages... except the first is crap & the second is good.




emptyfist said:


> Northern White Crane



Please... if you're going to post something, make sure it's not some type of home spun karate that's poorly done being called Chinese Martial arts.




emptyfist said:


> Flying White Crane



Good stuff... Lorne Bernard's teacher (first video above for same stuff)



emptyfist said:


> Silat White Crane
> http://www.dailykungfu.com/2010/04/silat-white-crane.html#more


http://www.dailykungfu.com/2010/04/silat-white-crane.html#more

This is silat. Enough said



emptyfist said:


> Fearsome White Crane



That was Wuzu Quan (Ngo Cho Kuen) & an exercise only.

So what have we learned here today?? Before publishing... checking is essential & necessary.


----------



## j.bluestein

I am pleased to announce we have finished editing and compiling a Pi Gua Zhang DVD by our head teacher, master Zhou Jingxuan. Ordering will be available from the following link soon: http://swz.weebly.com/dvd.html . Anyone who wishes to get an update once the DVD is out can "attend" the following event on facebook:https://www.facebook...209620435772252 .






This DVD will feature stuff that's not available anywhere else on video. English subtitles will be included. Master Zhou will be demonstrating the following techniques/drills/movements:

Dan Pi Zhang (&#21333;&#21128;&#25484
Gun Pi (&#28378;&#21128
Wu Long Pan Da (&#20116;&#40857;&#30424;&#25171
Yi Er San Guai Zi (&#19968;&#20108;&#19977;&#25296;&#23376
Zhao Feng Shou (&#25307;&#39118;&#25163

For each movement there shall be footage in various speeds, commentary by master Zhou, and several possible variations, applications and ideas on how to utilize these movement in combat.

Some more info on our Pigua Zhang:
http://swz.weebly.co...-gua-zhang.html
http://swz.weebly.co...ua-zhang-1.html

Further questions on either the DVD or Pigua Zhang can be asked and answered at the DVD event page on facebook:
https://www.facebook...209620435772252


----------



## MartinYoder

I just uploaded some video clips.  You can check them out on YouTube.  My channel is named wingchunner.  Here is a sample clip of me doing som fu style ba gua yang palm.


----------



## flushing




----------



## JowGaWolf

This is  Jow Ga kung fu


----------



## granfire

Footage shows the Grandmaster Ip Man (Yip Man) displaying Chum Kiu, Sil Lim Tao, and Mok Jang Jong


----------



## Koryuhoka

An Sifu has real Gung Fu.. Not many on his level..


----------



## Xue Sheng

*Tung Hu-Ling 董虎陵 (Dong Huling) Hong Kong/Hawaii. Son of Tung Ying-Chieh.*​
*



*


----------



## Cynik75

From Fight Commentary Breakdowns video of Drunken Style and Monkey style Kung-Fu vs others in kickboxing matches and sparring (kunf fu guy really know how to use this) :


----------

